# on / l'on - L dit euphonique



## echanteresse

*Note des modérateurs *: Les questions sur _l'_ devant _on_ sont très fréquentes et elles ont fait l'objet de nombreuses discussions sur nos forums.  Nous avons fusionné ici plusieurs de ces discussions. Ce fil est donc un peu long, mais il est très complet. On y parle notamment d'usage, de grammaire, de style et d'étymologie.

Voir aussi : 

Ce fil bilingue sur le forum français-anglais
Cet article de la BDL

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je voudrais savoir l'utilisation correcte des deux expressions mentionnées ci-dessus.

Aussi, est-ce-que l’expression "que l’on" est utilisée seulement à  l'écrit.


Merci


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,


On utilise *l'on* après "_que"_ parce que ça sonne mieux. C'est plus agréable à entendre. Sauf s'il il y a d'autres L juste après le on. 
Mais en réalité, on utilise beacoup plus souvent *qu'on*, surtout à l'oral.


----------



## echanteresse

Je vous remercie Mickael, c'est ce que je pensais. Alors il est plus correcte de dire que l'on, et qu'on se dit seulement a l'oral. Mais des fois des articles sur le net utilisent les deux formes, ce qui a cause ma confusion.


----------



## mickaël

De rien enchanteresse !

Oui, *que l'on* est plus correct. Mais on ne l'emploie pas si il y a d'autres L qui suivent le on :
_Que *l'on* le_ _lui donne. 
Qu'*on* le lui donne._ 

On dit plus souvent *qu'on* à l'oral qu'à l'écrit, mais on l'emploie quand même à l'écrit.


Remarque : *On* est aussi remplacé par *l'on*, après _et, ou, où, à qui, à quoi, si. _

Attendez, voir s'il n'y a pas d'autres personnes qui vous répondent.
Au revoir !


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Enchanteresse,

Les cas indiqués par Mickaël sont tout à fait corrects. C'est après ces mots-là que l'on peut mettre le l' si on en a envie. Aucune obligation de le faire, ni à l'écrit, ni à l'oral. C'est juste pour éviter une euphonie qu'on la fait. ce n'est ni plus correct, ni moins correct. C'est juste une question d'harmonie des sons de la phrase, mais chacun a son style de musique... . On peut le placer aussi bien à l'oral qu'à l'écrit (pas de norme à ce sujet).

C'est donc comme tu préfères.


----------



## Jagoda

Est-ce que qqn peut m'expliquer quand on utilise "que l'on" et surtout quand on peut ou doit l'omettre? Est-ce simplement une question de style?


----------



## jeune linguiste

Bonjour,

On a tendance à ajouter *l'* à *on* dans _"qu'on", "si on"_ lorsque 2 voyelles se rencontrent. Mais laisser tel quel lorsque on est suivi d'un autre *l* (_le, la, lui,l'...): qu'on lui donne (_et non _que l'on lui donne_) - pour raison d'euphonie.


----------



## Anne345

« On » peut être remplacé par "l'on", par raison d'euphonie, en particulier après "et", "ou", "où", "que", "à qui", "à quoi", "si"...


----------



## Jagoda

À l'écrit, est-ce qu'on utilise plutôt "l'on"?


----------



## zaby

Bizarrement, alors que ce "l" est là pour des raisons d'euphonie, on l'utilise peu à l'oral, son usage est presqu'exclusivement écrit.

Je vais presque toujours l'utiliser à l'écrit. Mais si je lit "qu'on", je ne le considèrerai jamais comme une faute. Au pire, si le texte est plutôt littéraire, je trouverai ça maladroit.


----------



## henapen

Est-ce qu'il y a de règle concrète pour l'usage d'*on* par opposition à *l'on* dans une locution?

Par exemple

Dois-je dire:

il y a beaucoup qu'*on* peut faire pour résoudre ces problèmes.....

ou

il y a beaucoup que *l'on* peut faire ....

merci d'avance

hen


----------



## Passant

Après les mots _et, ou, où, qui, quoi_ et _si_, on écrit plutôt "l'on" pour des raisons d'euphonie.


----------



## Nunty

Ce n'est pas donc une question de registre linguistique?


----------



## Agnès E.

Si, un peu quand même. 
On préfère utiliser _l'_ à l'écrit car il appartient à un registre plus soutenu que l'autre forme, qui n'est conseillée qu'à l'oral ou dans des textes pour lesquels le style n'a pas d'importance ou est volontairement "oral" (courrier personnel, dialogues, etc.).

Pour les autres formes de textes écrits, il est tout de même nettement préférable d'utiliser le_ l'_.


----------



## Nunty

Merci, Agnès. Je crois que j'ai compris, mais je voudrais demander une petite précision. Quand vous dites : 





Agnès E. said:


> Pour les autres formes de textes écrits, il est tout de même nettement préférable d'utiliser le_ l'_.


C'est-à-dire, pas seulement après les mots cités plus haut par Passant?

Merci.


----------



## Agnès E.

En réalité, il ne s'agit pas vraiment de savoir après quel mot l'on choisit plutôt _l'_, mais plutôt après quel _type de lettre_.

- Si le mot précédent se termine par une voyelle ou une consonne muette (voir ma phrase ci-dessus, _mot_ se prononçant _mo_, j'ai écrit _l'on_ et non pas _on_) : il vaut mieux ajouter le _l'_.
- Si le mot précédent se termine par autre chose, ou que l'on peut faire la liaison (_je ne sais pas quand on ira à Paris_ se prononce _kanton_) : _on_ reste _on_.


----------



## zaby

Une petite précision supplémentaire, lorsque le mot '_on'_ est suivi par un son_ l_, on évite_ l'on_

Par exemple : 
_il faut que l'on vende la maison_ mais _il faut qu'on la vende_ et non _...que l'on la _
ou pour reprendre la phrase d'Agnès :
_...savoir après quel_ _mot_ _on lui... _et non _...quel mot l'on lui ..._


----------



## CABEZOTA

Pour mettre tout le monde d'accord, une très bonne synthèse _que l'on_ trouve sur Internet, avec un petit point d'histoire pour les curieux :





> *On et l'on*
> ...
> Le _l_ apostrophe de _l'on_ n'est pas à l'origine une consonne euphonique, mais l'article défini : _l'on_ était synonyme de _l'homme_ en général. Au fil des siècles, ce nom _on_ s'est transformé en véritable pronom indéfini (désignant un individu non déterminé) et son article défini est devenu facultatif.
> ...


Source: On et l'on ? | Druide

Merci, druide.com !


----------



## Thomas1

_Je jouerai mon rôle avec Dutertre, honnêtement, cela est certain, mais comme *l*’on sauve des rites loursqu’ils n’ont plus de contenu._

Quelqu’un pourrait me expliquer en mots simples que le _l_ avant le _on_ veut dire, s’il vous plaît ? Pourrait-se-t-il qu’il soit ici pour faciliter la prononciation ? 

Merci d’avance,
Thomas


----------



## DerDrache

1) On peut écrire "l'on" pour un effet aesthetique et il ne signifie rien. Peut-etre l'exemple la plus commune est "que l'on" au lieu de "qu'on".

[...]


----------



## nul

Salut Thomas.

Cela n'a aucune signification du tout.
Oui, ça serait peut-être comme tu supposais que c'est pour faciliter la prononciation, et je pense que c'est également pour éviter le hiatus.

A+


----------



## Francois114

Oui, d'accord avec Nul. On appelle ça le "L' euphonique". C'est lié à l'origine de "on" : "homme". Il est donc tout à fait possible que ce "l apostrophe" ait simplement été un article défini aux tous débuts du français et je pense que les deux formes (avec ou sans article) cohabitaient, la forme sans article étant l'équivalent d'un indéfini en ancien français.
Aujourd'hui, "l'on" est à considérer comme une forme littéraire, pratiquement inexistante dans la langue orale.
François


----------



## emmaD

_L'on_ est une forme à lier à l'étymologie du mot _on_ qui est une forme d'ancien français pour _homme_. _L'on_ signifie donc à l'origine _l'homme_. De nos jours, le pronom indéfini _on _a complètement pris son indépendance de pronom et le _l' _reste surtout pour des questions d'euphonie.


----------



## chics

Bonjour.

Hier, dans le journal gratuit Matin Plus, il y avait un article sur la page 5 qui parlait sur les caméras de surveillance en France. Il disait qu'il y en a gens pour et d'autres contre.

Une déclaration de Didier Annal est écrite:
"(...) Rien ne remplace la police nationale *et l'on* peut regretter la diparition de la police de proximité"

Une autre déclaration, de le maire Roger Dufour:
"(...) *Si l'on* peut éviter de la mettre, ce sera mieux"


Je sais que cettes* l'* n'ont pas signifié, qui sont là pour une question de cacofonie, mais je dirais que je ne les avait vues écrites jamais, avant!

Aparentement, on dis toujours _*et l'on*_, à l'oral, parce que la liason avec *et* est moche et en plus interdit. C'est comme ça?

Et, à l'écrit, ici on a mis ce* l'* parce que formel... un quotidien... on m'a dit que si je l'écrit sans ce* l'* "sa passe". C'est un erreur habituel? Ça serait plu informel? Ils ont mis cela parce qu'il s'agit d'écrire une chose ecoutée?

Qu'est qui e passe avec l'autre example? *Si l'on*...? Est-ce que je dois pronouncer aussi toujours ce *l' *? C'est optionnel ici? Et par rapport a l'écrit?


Je n'ai trouvé aucun régle et en fait on m'a raconté que c'est parce qu'il n'y a aucun, c'est vrai?

Toutes vos apports seront bienvenus. Merci d'avant.


----------



## itka

Je ne sais si l'on doit parler de "règle" mais ce *l'* euphonique est vivement conseillé, aussi bien à l'écrit qu'à l'oral. Bien sûr, ce n'est pas toujours respecté et ce n'est pas une faute dramatique de l'omettre, mais à un certain niveau de langue, c'est dérangeant.

Il s'agit avant tout d'éviter les hiatus ou les syllabes qui peuvent choquer.
En effet : *"si-on"* est avantageusement remplacé par *"si l'on"*, mais si tu as dix-huit ans et que tu discutes avec tes copains, , tu peux laisser tomber !
Par contre, à un examen... l'utiliser sera certainement un plus.

De même : *"qu'-on"* doit être remplacé par *"que l'on".*


----------



## Paf le chien

Nous cherchons, sur une liste à côté, la raison d'être du « l' » dans la phrase :

« Quelqu'un que *l'*on aime »

S'agit-il d'une valeur purement euphonique ou est-ce plus compliqué que cela ?

Nous avons noté que :

-- Seul le pronom « on » accepte le « l' »
-- « quelqu'un qu'on aime » me paraît parfaitement acceptable et dans le même sens, il me semble...
-- « que » _peut_ être élidé devant une voyelle (récent d'après le TLFi)
-- « que l'on aime » sonne mieux (mais plus « pompeux ») que « qu'on aime »

Mesdames et messieurs les grammairien(ne)s, si vous pouviez nous éclairer...


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Salut les amis!
Dans de structures de phrases pareilles, pourquoi ajoute-t-on le *l'*? Quelle est sa fonction ou son rôle dans de telles phrases? (ex: pour que *l'*on ait le temps de... / pour que *l'*on puisse finir, etc...) Et quand est-il nécessaire de l'employer? (s'il l'est)


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Salut Christina,

le « _*l'*_ » est ici purement euphonique, on l'utilise chaque fois que l'on veut éviter la syllabe « *qu'on => con* ».


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Est-ce nécessaire d'éviter cette syllabe? Autrement dit, est-ce grammaticalement correcte si on la laisse "qu'on"?


----------



## tie-break

Cristina Moreno said:


> Autrement dit, est-ce grammaticalement correcte si on la laisse "qu'on"?


 
Oui, bien sûr.
"_Pour qu'on puisse finir_" est grammaticalement correct.


----------



## gabrigabri

Salut!

Je pense que vous pouvez m'aider: j'aimerais savoir la difference entre 
il faut prouver qu'on est ... 
il faut provuer que l'on est ...
pour example francais.

J'ai cherché sur google, et les résultats sont presque les mêmes.

[...]


Merci pour votre aide!!


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Salut Gabri,

« _prouver qu'on est / que l'on est_ » : grammaticalement et sémantiquement, c'est exactement la même chose ; dans la deuxième tournure on ajoute un *L'* dit *euphonique*, pour éviter la sonorité _*qu'on = con*_.

[...]


----------



## tie-break

Salut Gabrigabri 

Le "l" dit euphonique ne modifie jamais le sens de la phrase.

Voici ce que dit Grevisse à ce sujet :

GREVISSE, _Le Bon Usage_, 13e éd., § 725, f) :</B> 
De son état ancien de nom 
[*], _on_ garde la faculté d'être ACCOMPAGNÉ DE L'ARTICLE DÉFINI dans la langue écrite. [..] En fait, les auteurs en usent assez librement, soit qu'ils mettent "on" seul alors qu'il y a un hiatus, soit qu'ils emploient "l'on" après un mot terminé par une consonne articulée ou par un "e" muet ou encore après un point.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Il faut prouver qu'on est francais
> Il faut prouver que l'on est francais
> Mais dans la deuxième phrase le "l" ne remplace pas le mot francais, non ?


 
Effectivement, le *L'* ne remplace rien dans cette tournure, puisqu'il est explétif [Itka a raison, il est *euphonique*] : il n' a pas de valeur grammaticale.

Par contre, on dira « _*prouver qu'on l'est*_ » : là, oui, *L'* est le pronom qui remplace « _français_ » ; et, dans cette formule, on n'utilisera pas le L' explétif car pas très heureux => _prouver que *l'*on *l'*est !_ ... mais grammaticalement inattaquable.

« _Tu es un homme ? prouve-le, prouve que tu *l'*es !_ »


----------



## gabrigabri

On met un "l" euphonique seulement avec "que"?

Dit-on aussi:

Si l'on ajoute les choses, etc etc??
Ou cela ne marche pas?


----------



## tie-break

Ca marche toujours  (avec ou sans "que" )

_...si l'on considère cette situation d'un point de vue différent..._


----------



## Gigote

Bonjour!

- La personne à qui je parle
- La personne à qui elle parle
- La personne à qui *l'*on parle

Savez-vous si _*l' *_a une fonction dans la phrase ou s'il sert seulement à éviter l'hiatus ?
Pourrais-je utiliser_ à qui on parle_ à l'écrit, en langage soutenu?

Merci!


----------



## DeLaMancha

Il me semble que oui, le l' ne sert qu'à éviter le hiatus et peut être supprimé à l'écrit.


----------



## swift

Bonjour, Gigote!

Voici ce que j'ai trouvé sur le site du CNRTL:



> *5. *_Opposition on/l'on. _*a) *La langue châtiée use volontiers de la variation stylistique _l'on , _surtout après _et, où _et _si, _plus rarement après_ ou, qui, quoi, pourquoi. Et l'on dit qu'à Londres il y a une foule d'hommes et de femmes françaises sans place qui réunissent les talents que je cherche _(Staël, _Lettres L. de Narbonne, _1792, p.87). _Hector: Si l'on aime ce qui vous délivre de l'espoir, du bonheur, des êtres les plus chers _(Giraudoux, _Guerre Troie, _1935, I, 3, p.21). *b) *_L'on _est fréquent après _que _(surtout le _que _relatif), en particulier quand la syllabe initiale du mot suivant est _con- _ou _com-. Car on avait dans cette maison tellement peu de personnalité que l'on conservait en bonne place tous les objets qui vous avaient été offerts _(Montherl., _Lépreuses, _1939, p.1372). *c) *En tête de phrase, _l'on _évite peut-être une attaque inhabituelle. _Camille, ouvrez, ouvrez, c'est moi. L'on ne vient pas _(Chénier, _Élégies, _1794, p.72).



J'espère que cette information te sera utile. Je ne supprimerais pas l'article à l'écrit.


Swift


----------



## san mateo

De temps en temps je vois le pronombre "on" comme ceci: "l'on"
Pourquoi?

merci


----------



## Aoyama

Ici, le *l' *est appelé *L/le explétif *, il n'a pas de fonction, ou de temps en temps une fonction euphonique. On et l'on signifient la même chose.


----------



## yourfairlady05

Mon professeur de français m'a dit qu'on dit "l'on" avec le mot "que" parce que "qu'on" sonne comme "con" donc on dit "que l'on". Mais je l'ai vu dans quelques autres contextes aussi.


----------



## Aoyama

> on dit "l'on" avec le mot "que" parce que "qu'on" sonne comme "con" donc on dit "que l'on"


c'est assez vrai, comme d'ailleurs


> mais (on le voit) dans quelques autres contextes aussi


 ...


----------



## mraz

Quelle est la différence entre « on » et « l’on » ? Je utilise « on » tout le temps quand je veux dire que quelqu’un fait une chose : *On* ne sera pas heureux sans des amis ; Il faut aller au docteur si *on* est malade ; etc ! Quand est-ce qu’on est besoin d’utiliser « l’on » ?
Merci d’avance !


----------



## Pinairun

Quand est-ce *qu’on* (ici, par exemple)) est besoin d’utiliser « l’on » ?

Il s'agit d'éviter le malsonnant "con". On dit "_que l'on"._

_Salut_


----------



## Gwynplaine

Il me semble que dans la plupart des cas, (l') on a le choix entre mettre l'article et ne pas le mettre. On peut tout à fait écrire : _il faut qu'on_..., et aussi : _l'on ma dit que_...

Après, c'est surtout une question d'euphonie.


----------



## 314ns

Les 2 sont équivalents mais "Je sais que l'on est heureux" est une forme plus soutenue que "Je sais qu'on est heureux". On utilisera de préférence "que l'on" à l'écrit et "qu'on" à l'oral.


----------



## oldskool

Bonjour à tous, 


Je voudrais comprendre quelque chose qui me gêne depuis longtemps.
Je vous offre deux petites phrases exemplaires.

_Des images incroyables que *l'on* doit au télescope spatial Hubble._
_Les images sont 10 fois plus résolues que ce que *l'on* a au sol._

Y a-t-il quelqu'un qui saurait m'expliquer la valeur de ce *l'* dans ces deux phrases ci-dessus?


Merci!


----------



## janpol

avant d'être un pronom, "on" a été un nom et, logiquement, on l'employait avec l'article"l'", on a souvent conservé cette habitude dans la langue écrite soignée. Peut-être y a-t-il aussi la volonté d'éviter de dire "con"...


----------



## oldskool

Ce sont déjà des reponses utiles.

Je trouve quand-même un peu étonnant, puisque l'élision est tellement courante dans la langue française.

Je peux donc conclure que lorsque 'on' est en cause, l'élision ne se fait pas et une simple succession de deux voyelles n'est pas préférable?
On dit bien _'si après'_, mais par contre _'si on'_ ne se dit pas.

Là, on va donc ajouter le *l'* pour des raisons stylistiques et euphoniques.


----------



## janpol

lorsqu'on ne met pas le L' - à l'oral par exemple - on élide ("qu'on") afin d'éviter le hiatus de "que on" ( cette élision ne se fait pas avec "si" = "si on")


----------



## RonPaul

Est ce que les deux formes sont équivalentes?

Ce que l'on observe c'est une personne qui parle.

Ce qu'on observe c'est une personne qui parle.


----------



## Donaldos

Oui, les deux formes se valent pour l'essentiel.

Cherche _L euphonique_ sur le forum.C'est un sujet qui a déjà fait l'objet de nombreuses questions.


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer quand faut-il metter un _l apostrophe _entre les mots _si _ou_ que_ et le pronom _on. _Je pense que c'est appelé un _l facultatif_. Est-ce qu'il existe des règles différentes à l'ecrit et à l'orale? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Donaldos

Ce _l_ est effectivement facultatif. Le choix est donc généralement libre.

On parle de _l_ euphonique. 

Sa présence ou son absence peut dépendre des mots environnants et notamment des effets produits à l'oreille (hiatus, allitération...)

Dans la langue courante toutefois, et particulièrement à l'oral, _l'on_ sera sans doute plus rare. _l'on _peut donc être associée à une langue plus soignée.


----------



## swannny

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Dites moi s'il vous plait, est ce que c'est possible d'utiliser *l'on (le L)* après une relative?* 

*** C'est une personne à qui l'on pourrait pardonner... 

Merci *


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Bonjour

Oui, on peut.
Je ne vois d'ailleurs pas de situation où "on" serait utilisé et où "l'on" serait interdit


----------



## swannny

Merci


----------



## Bezoard

Gérard Napalinex said:


> Je ne vois d'ailleurs pas de situation où "on" serait utilisé et où "l'on" serait interdit


Tout au plus des situations où il ne serait pas recommandé pour des questions euphoniques.
_C'est une personne à qui l'on loue volontiers.
C'est une personne à qui on loue volontiers.
Là,  l'on vit bien. 
Là,  on vit bien. _


----------



## amidna

Bonjour,

Je veux savoir à quel moment, ou sur quelle base, on interpose le (l') dans un discours.

J'ai en tête plusieurs exemples. Je me limiterai à celui-ci:

- A première vue le problème que l’on rencontre est ...

et

- A première vue le problème qu'on rencontre est ...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonjour Amidna.

Les deux formes sont correctes et utilisées : sur quelles bases ?

- On emploie « que l'on » pour une raison euphonique : éviter le phonème « con », inévitable quand on prononce « qu'on ».
- On considère que « que l'on » appartient à un registre surveillé, et « qu'on » à un registre familier (certains le qualifie comme registre standard).

Dans quels cas utilise-t-on quand même « qu'on » ? Quand on a, dans la phrase, une succession se sons en « L », dont la prononciation provoquerait une allitération fâcheuse ou risible. Exemple :
- « Pour qu'il gouverne, il faut *que l'on l'élise *», qu'on transformera en « *qu'on l'élise* ».

[…]


----------



## Nanon

Il y a même une deuxième raison d'éviter _le problème *qu'on* ren*con*tre_ : la répétition de la syllabe malsonnante. Un con suffit ; deux, c'est beaucoup trop .


----------



## amidna

Merci beaucoup Piotr Ivanovitch et Nanon. Mes remerciements vont aussi à celui qui a incrémenté mon post ici. Je vois maintenant très clair.

Mes meilleures salutations.


----------



## foulaal

Dans une page Facebook qui s'appelle sympa .
J'ai trouvé cette publication
"On a tous cette amie avec qui on a l'impression de risquer notre vie à chaque fois que *l*'on monte en voiture avec elle."
Ma question : à qui revient le pronom " l' " ? Et pourquoi on a utiliser ce dernier ?


----------



## GPF

Bonsoir.

Ce n’est pas un pronom et il n’a donc pas d’antécédent. Sa présence, qui n’est pas obligatoire, s’explique par l’étymologie. « On » dérive de « homo », nominatif du terme latin signifiant « homme » (tandis que le mot français « homme » vient de « hominem », l’accusatif du même mot). De sa nature originelle de nom, il garde la possibilité d’être précédé de l’article. Ce dernier s’emploie principalement, mais pas uniquement, pour des raisons d’euphonie : éviter un hiatus ou, comme c’est le cas dans votre exemple, le son « con ».


----------



## rolmich

_chaque fois que l'on monte _= obligatoire à l'écrit
_chaque fois qu'on monte _ = couramment utilisé à l'oral


----------



## jekoh

« Que l'on » n'est pas du tout « _obligatoire à l'écrit_ », surtout si c'est pour éviter le son « con », ce qui est quand même une raison très con.


----------



## JClaudeK

foulaal said:


> Et pourquoi on a utilisé ce dernier ?


Voir ici:


> *l euphonique (l’on) *
> On insère parfois la lettre _l_, accompagnée d’une apostrophe, devant le mot _on_. Cette lettre dite euphonique* n’a aucune fonction grammaticale; elle ne fait que faciliter la prononciation pour éviter de choquer l’oreille.
> Le _l_ euphonique s’appelle aussi _l explétif_. [...]
> Après les expressions _et_, _ou_, _où_, _à qui_, _à quoi_, _qui_, *que*, _quoi_, _si_ et _lorsque_
> 
> Souriez et l’on vous sourira.
> Ou l’on part ou l’on reste.
> Devinez à qui l’on décernera le prix.


*euphonie



jekoh said:


> « Que l'on » n'est pas du tout « _obligatoire à l'écrit_ »


Peut-être pas obligatoire mais en tout cas recommandé ..... (voir ci-dessus).


----------



## Maître Capello

jekoh said:


> « Que l'on » n'est pas du tout « _obligatoire à l'écrit_ »


 Il y d'ailleurs même des cas où ce _l'_ serait malvenu, car justement *non* euphonique, notamment lorsque le son [l] se trouve déjà juste après.

_que l'on le veuille ou non_  → _qu'on le veuille ou non_ 
_les personnes dont l'on parle_  → _les personnes dont on parle_


----------



## jekoh

JClaudeK said:


> Peut-être pas obligatoire mais en tout cas recommandé ..... (voir ci-dessus).


Je ne lis aucune recommandation de ce genre dans le dictionnaire de l'Académie française, ni chez Grevisse.


----------



## JClaudeK

J'aurais dû ajouter _'parfois'_ (ce que *l*'on  peut lire dans le lien ci-dessus)



> L’emploi du l euphonique est facultatif. La langue moderne préfère on à l’on. En cas de doute, on peut s’abstenir d’employer le _l_ euphonique sans faire d’erreur, *bien que son emploi est parfois recommandé*


Nous sommes donc d'accord.


----------



## jekoh

Parfois critiqué également : La tentation de l’hypercorrection : quand « que l’on » chasse « qu’on » - la Grammaire de Forator


----------



## lesaucisson

Bonjour,

Voici, un petit article, je ne comprends pas l'emploi de "l'on" dans ses phrases. Merci pour vos explications grammaticales !

L'isolement social et affectif semble être devenu le lot notre civilisation active. Le téléphone portable est un lien d'autant plus précieux que la solitude "de proximité" s'aggrave. L'on fréquente de moins en moins ses voisins directs aussi faut-il impérativement garder le contact, malgré les distances, avec les connaissances et la famille. Le besoin de communiquer reste intact : l'on discute tout aussi bien en faisant ses courses qu'en conduisant, malgré les injonctions de la sécurité routière.


----------



## Bezoard

Il n'y a rien à comprendre. "L'on" est juste une variante de "On".
l’on — Wiktionnaire


----------



## Locape

Dans le CNRTL, il est dit : "En tête de phrase, _l'on_ évite peut-être une attaque inabituelle" (voir post #39). Je pense que la personne qui écrit trouve "l'on" plus soutenu que "on" tout seul, mais ce n'est quand même pas un texte littéraire.


----------



## Nanon

L'article de la BDL cité en tête de ce fil n'est pas tendre avec cet emploi :


> Notons que _L’on_ en tête de phrase est une tournure vieillie.


Dans l'exemple ci-dessus, l'article ne rend pas le registre plus soutenu, et  même en marquant une pause (les deux points), je ne trouve franchement rien de particulièrement euphonique à la séquence [ktl] de _intact : l'on discute_.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

C'est quasiment de l'hypercorrection, du maniérisme (un snobisme ?) : se reporter au lien donné par Jekoh au message n° 72.


----------



## Yendred

J'ai rencontré la tournure "_quand l'on_" utilisée à la place de "_quand on_" :
"_Quand l'on emploie un mot..._"

Est-elle correcte et préconisée ? Je comprends l'intérêt euphonique de "_que l'on_" au lieu de "_qu'on_", mais quel est intérêt de "_quand l'on_" ?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Je pense que c'est de l'hypercorrection.


----------



## Terio

Comme vous le dites, ce _l'_ est purement euphonique. Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse le qualifier d'incorrect : On dit aussi bien _quoi qu'on dise _que _quoi que l'on dise. _C'est une question de style. Pour ma part, je trouve cela un peu archaïque, suranné.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas de l'hypercorrection étant donné que ce n'est pas fautif. Ça ne l'est en effet pas davantage que _que l'on_ dont la justification prétendument euphonique est en réalité purement historique ou étymologique.


----------



## Yendred

Terio said:


> Pour ma part, je trouve cela un peu archaïque, suranné.


Je suis d'accord que ce _l' _euphonique peut sembler alambiqué, mais j'éprouve systématiquement le besoin d'éviter d'écrire "_qu'on_". Je m'imagine toujours que le lecteur pourrait mal le prendre


----------



## Maître Capello

Yendred said:


> j'éprouve systématiquement le besoin d'éviter d'écrire "_qu'on_"


Probablement pas « systématiquement », notamment en cas d'allitération. Par exemple :

_que *l'*on *l*e veuille ou non_ 
_qu'on le veuille ou non_


----------



## Yendred

Merci pour la fusion. Le lien donné par @jekoh est très intéressant :
La tentation de l’hypercorrection : quand « que l’on » chasse « qu’on » - la Grammaire de Forator



Maître Capello said:


> _que l'on_ dont la justification prétendument euphonique est en réalité purement historique ou étymologique.


L'explication étymologique du _l'_ dû au fait que "_on_" vient de _homo_ et justifie pour cela l'article devant un substantif est intéressante, mais pour le coup une telle justification est clairement un archaïsme. "_on_" est bien un pronom aujourd'hui, ce qui interdit de le faire précéder par un article.


----------



## jekoh

Ces gens qui veulent éviter de dire « qu'on » de peur qu'on puisse penser des choses, comment font-ils lorsqu'ils doivent dire ou écrire _compétent, consensus, concupiscent_ ou encore _suspect_ ou _enrichi_ ?


----------



## Swatters

Yendred said:


> L'explication étymologique du _l'_ dû au fait que "_on_" vient de _homo_ et justifie pour cela l'article devant un substantif est intéressante, mais pour le coup une telle justification est clairement un archaïsme. "_on_" est bien un pronom aujourd'hui, ce qui interdit de le faire précéder par un article.


L'archaïsme est surtout dans l'orthographe avec l'apostrophe. Rien n'empêche un pronom de varier entre deux forme (ce sera / ça sera, par example) et les articles qui s'agglutinent à des mots commençant par une voyelle, c'est un phénomène bien connu (lingot, licorne, lierre, pour n'en citer que 3).

Ce serait sans doute plus honnête d'écrire ça "lon". Je doute franchement que quiconque utilisant la variante "l'on" la considère plus définie que "on". C'est juste une curiosité étymologique.


----------



## Yendred

Swatters said:


> Ce serait sans doute plus honnête d'écrire ça "lon"



Ou peut-être "_l-on_", comme dans "_a-t-on_", "_va-t-on_", etc.

Quoi qu'il en soit, si l'origine est étymologique, l'utilisation actuelle est indubitablement (sic) euphonique.



jekoh said:


> comment font-ils lorsqu'ils doivent dire ou écrire _compétent, consensus, concupiscent_ ou encore _suspect_ ou _enrichi_


Vous savez très bien que ces mots, selon le contexte et les personnes devant lesquelles on les emploie, peuvent prêter à rire. Votre message en est la preuve. Il existe des circonstances où l'intention est de faire rire, d'autres où il vaut mieux l'éviter. Ca fait partie du discours, et il faut les employer à bon escient, tout simplement.


----------



## Maître Capello

Swatters said:


> Ce serait sans doute plus honnête d'écrire ça "lon".


Pas vraiment, cette orthographe agglutinée n'ayant jamais eu cours, contrairement à _l'on_.



Yendred said:


> Ou peut-être "_l-on_", comme dans "_a-t-on_", "_va-t-on_", etc.


Non, car, encore une fois, ce n'est pas une lettre euphonique. On continue tout simplement d'employer l'orthographe originale.


----------



## Yendred

Maître Capello said:


> Non, car, encore une fois, ce n'est pas une lettre euphonique.


Vous y tenez, pourtant toutes les grammaires le disent. Si elle vient en effet d'un déterminant, son utilisation actuelle est clairement dans un but euphonique. Comme dit @Swatters, personne ne considère "_l'on_" comme plus défini que "_on_".


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'ai pas prétendu que _l'on_ serait plus défini que _on_ ; juste que l'orthographe correcte est _l'on_ et non pas _lon_ ni _l-on_.


----------

